# Hey Tommy!



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Whaddawe Got Here?!?!?!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI7b-G_Zcy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqUpkLlRPc 

A spinner and a lever drag?

How Soon?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep,

I will soon have my hands on the spinner. A birdy told me that there is a possibilty of a lever drag surf reel in the future. Have to wait and see on that one.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and a 10' CCP Casting ?


----------

